# Kann DMA nicht aktivieren

## Hyp

Hi,

Ich schaffe es nicht DMA für meine Festplatten zu aktivieren.

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1340 MB in  2.00 seconds = 670.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.21 seconds =   3.12 MB/sec

```

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

Diese Fehlermeldung habe ich auch schon mit der Suchfunktion gefunden, leider wurde immer nur vorgeschlagen, den korrekten Chipsatz in den Kernel zu kompilieren.

Ich habe keine Ahnung welchen ich auswählen soll (<-LinuxNewb!).

Ich benutze den 2.4.26 Kernel mit den gentoo-sources.

Weiss einer welchen ich auswählen soll ? (Den Intel 82... habe ich nicht gefunden und mit "Generic PCI chipset" funktioniert es auch nicht)

```

bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge

(rev 11)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (r

ev 11)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) US

B UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) US                                                                                                  B UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) US                                                                                                  B UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI                                                                                                   Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Bridge (rev 0                                                                                                  1)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA-100 I                                                                                                  DE Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Contr                                                                                                  oller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4                                                                                                  -L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440                                                                                                  ] (rev a3)

```

```

--- IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                     │ │

  │ │[ ]   CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                  │ │

  │ │[*]   PCI IDE chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │[*]     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                              │ │

  │ │[ ]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                           │ │

  │ │[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                           │ │

  │ │[ ]     Boot off-board chipsets first support                        │ │

  │ │[ ]       Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                 │ │

  │ │[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available                      │ │

  │ │[ ]     Enable DMA only for disks

```

Hier meine Kerneleinstellungen (wobei das nur ein Ausschnitt ist, ich habe schon alles Mögliche durchprobiert)

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## lonF

Hallo Hyp,

Du wirst doch sicherlich wissen was für ein Mainboard Du hast. Im Handbuch dazu steht auch drin was für ein IDE-Chipsatz auf dem Board ist.

Und den wählst dann einfach in deiner Kernelconfig aus.

Und das 

```
82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L)
```

 sollte auch im Handbuch stehen.

Lies Dir in der Kernelconfig die Hilfe zu dem Treiber für den Intel PIIXn Chipsatz durch.

MfG lonF

----------

## Hyp

Genial !

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1408 MB in  2.00 seconds = 704.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  142 MB in  3.01 seconds =  47.18 MB/sec

```

Ich bedanke mich vielmals.

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

ich wollte keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen, und mein Thema passt hier rein, denke ich:

Ich habe einen alten Rechner (Duron 900) als Web-, Mail-, mldonkey-, ftp-Server aufgestellt.

Beim Versuch den DMA Modus zu aktivieren kam folgende Meldung:

```

tobix root # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

tobix root #

```

Kurz ins Forum geschaut, anscheinend ist der falsche Chipsatz im Kernel

```

[*]   PCI IDE chipset support 

  │ │ [*]     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

  │ │ [*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

  │ │ [*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

```

Jetzt die Frage, wie bekomme ich den richtigen Chipsatz raus? Aufschrauben ist eine suboptimale Lösung, das Gehäuse kriege ich nie wieder zu  :Laughing: 

Gibt es unter /proc eine Meldung, die weiterhelfen könnte?

Oder kennt jemand vielleicht sogar ein Tool?

Weiter Infos:

* Das Bord ist von Elitegroup

* Es sind weder Grafik noch LAN onboard

* Sound ist onboard

* Es gab auch eine "Version" mit LAN onboard

* Ich glaube (<- zählt nicht viel) dass es sich um einen SIS oder VIA Chipsatz handelt

* Prozessor Duron 900

* Speicher 2*256 DIMM, andere Riegel (Nachfolger?) sind einsetzbar, nicht jedoch gemischt mit DIMM's

Weiter fällt mir gerade nichts ein.

Wer immer auch Du bis, der Du bis hierhin durchgehalten hast: "Hast Du vielleicht eine Idee?"

Vielen Dank,

Tobi

----------

## Inte

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Oder kennt jemand vielleicht sogar ein Tool?
> 
> Wer immer auch Du bis, der Du bis hierhin durchgehalten hast: "Hast Du vielleicht eine Idee?"

 

1. lspci steckt in dem Paket pciutils

2.  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

cat /proc/pci könnte sich als aufschlußreich erweisen...

Edit: Hallo, Inte!  :Very Happy:  emerge pciutils ist natürlich auch nie verkehrt...

----------

## jew.de

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 1. lspci steckt in dem Paket pciutils
> 
> 2. 

 

Perfekt:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 t (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 05)

0000:00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 05)

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)

```

Vielen Dank, Inte  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Wie sieht es denn mit dem Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support aus? Brauche ich diesen weiterhin?

----------

## Inte

Bitte schön jew.de

@psyqil: Auf die installationsärmste Lösung bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Hallo,

Ich hab auch das selbe problem... dma kann ich net anschalten (die gleiche fehlermeldung wie oben).

Soviel ich weiss hab ich den richtigen Chpisatz schon installiert. Gibt es noch andere Dinge die hier probleme machen könnten?

Mein chipsatz:

IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

Installierter chipsatztreiber:

VIA82CXXX chipset support

mfg

dreadhead

----------

## amne

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installierter chipsatztreiber:
> 
> VIA82CXXX chipset support
> ...

 

Hast du das ding auch fix im Kernel ([*]) und nicht nur als Modul? Neuen Kernel auch richtig installiert und gebootet?

----------

## happyfish

hallo,

ich habe das gleiche problem: 82801 DBM ICH4-M und im 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 ist dafür KEINE explizite unterstützung oder ich bin total blind. habe es nacheinander mit nur den [generischen treibern] und auch mit den [generischen zusammen mit INTEL PIIXn chipsets] probiert.

wie habt ihr das problem gelöst?

edit aktuelle kernelconfig:

```

Device Drivers -->

 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -->

  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*> Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

<M> PCMCIA IDE support

<M> Include IDE/ATAPI/CDROM support

[*] IDE Taskfile Access

[*] PCI IDE chipset support

[*] Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]  USE PCI DMA by default when available

<*> Intel PIIXn chipsets support

```

hätte doch auch so gern DMA *schnief*

----------

## mrsteven

Das ist doch der Centrino-Chipsatz, oder?

In dem Fall kann ich euch helfen, ich habe die vanilla-sources-2.6.11.6 und es funktioniert. Hier der interessante Teil meiner Kernel-Konfiguration:

```
<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

[*]       Use multi-mode by default

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<M>     SCSI emulation support

<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

<*>       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

<*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

----------

## happyfish

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Das ist doch der Centrino-Chipsatz, oder?
> 
>  die vanilla-sources-2.6.11.6 und es funktioniert

 

genau, kann ich voll bestätigen. scheint ein fehler im r5 zu sein  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

